# Cm9



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Took the CM9 to the range.....First range trip since i received a front night sight for Christmas.
Ran perfect just as all my Kahrs have.
Ran PMC 115 Gr FMJ and finished off a box of Sig Sauer 115 Gr V-crown and ran some
Hornady Critical Defense for the first time.

For me it is pretty tough to beat the CM9 for CC...Its the perfect size...
Not too big and not too small... 100% reliable...
Affordable....Great DAO trigger (IMO).


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Good deal. Always nice to hear a range report.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Kahr makes a wonderful pistol.


----------



## Clem66 (Mar 8, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> Kahr makes a wonderful pistol.


Probably True, IF you get a good one...
My personal experience: I bought my Kahr CM9 six months ago. I wanted a smaller 9mm, as my S&W Shield was a little too big for pocket carry. Break-in should be 200 rounds, according to Kahr. I put 650 through it and was still experiencing an average of 2 to 3 FTEs/FTFs per box of 50 using only US made ammo. I sent it back to Kahr for repair. Kahr said it would be 3 to 4 wks. It actually took Kahr 9 wks to get it back to me, supposedly fixed. I now have almost 1,200 rounds through the CM9 and FAILURES ARE STILL RUNNING 2 PER BOX. A 4% failure rate is totally unacceptable for a carry pistol! 
Yes, many people have Kahr guns that are problem free, But do you want the frustration of getting a BAD Kahr pistol? I really wish I'd done more research before I bought my CM9. One of the senior members on the Kahr forum shared that Kahr doesn't seem to be paying as much attention to quality as they used to! Remember, if you get a weapon with problems, even sending it back to Kahr may not result in a gun you can bet your life on. 
WHAT I LEARNED THE HARD WAY: If you want a gun that will run like a Smith or a Ruger, then buy a Smith or Ruger. I own semi-autos form both those manufactures and they have been 100% reliable.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Clem66 said:


> Probably True, IF you get a good one...
> My personal experience: I bought my Kahr CM9 six months ago. I wanted a smaller 9mm, as my S&W Shield was a little too big for pocket carry. Break-in should be 200 rounds, according to Kahr. I put 650 through it and was still experiencing an average of 2 to 3 FTEs/FTFs per box of 50 using only US made ammo. I sent it back to Kahr for repair. Kahr said it would be 3 to 4 wks. It actually took Kahr 9 wks to get it back to me, supposedly fixed. I now have almost 1,200 rounds through the CM9 and FAILURES ARE STILL RUNNING 2 PER BOX. A 4% failure rate is totally unacceptable for a carry pistol!
> Yes, many people have Kahr guns that are problem free, But do you want the frustration of getting a BAD Kahr pistol? I really wish I'd done more research before I bought my CM9. One of the senior members on the Kahr forum shared that Kahr doesn't seem to be paying as much attention to quality as they used to! Remember, if you get a weapon with problems, even sending it back to Kahr may not result in a gun you can bet your life on.
> WHAT I LEARNED THE HARD WAY: If you want a gun that will run like a Smith or a Ruger, then buy a Smith or Ruger. I own semi-autos form both those manufactures and they have been 100% reliable.


Well i have had Rugers that functioned terribly as well as Smiths....Any gun you you buy from a major manufacturer is a crap shoot.
I am glad your Rugers and Smiths run well for ya...I carry my Kahr every day for the same reason you carry your Smiths and Rugers.
Because it is 100% reliable.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I've heard about issues with Kahr's from friends. We all carry/shoot/edc Glock 19's. 
FWIW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Clem66 said:


> Probably True, IF you get a good one...
> My personal experience: I bought my Kahr CM9 six months ago. I wanted a smaller 9mm, as my S&W Shield was a little too big for pocket carry. Break-in should be 200 rounds, according to Kahr. I put 650 through it and was still experiencing an average of 2 to 3 FTEs/FTFs per box of 50 using only US made ammo. I sent it back to Kahr for repair. Kahr said it would be 3 to 4 wks. It actually took Kahr 9 wks to get it back to me, supposedly fixed. I now have almost 1,200 rounds through the CM9 and FAILURES ARE STILL RUNNING 2 PER BOX. A 4% failure rate is totally unacceptable for a carry pistol!
> Yes, many people have Kahr guns that are problem free, But do you want the frustration of getting a BAD Kahr pistol? I really wish I'd done more research before I bought my CM9. One of the senior members on the Kahr forum shared that Kahr doesn't seem to be paying as much attention to quality as they used to! Remember, if you get a weapon with problems, even sending it back to Kahr may not result in a gun you can bet your life on.
> WHAT I LEARNED THE HARD WAY: If you want a gun that will run like a Smith or a Ruger, then buy a Smith or Ruger. I own semi-autos form both those manufactures and they have been 100% reliable.


You come here with your first post and pull up a two month old range report where our good member is enjoying his Kahr CM9. You have to be Googling the Web looking for mentions of Kahr or CM9 on forums so you can denigrate them. I'm not doubting your story, just the method you're using to tell it. What you're doing strikes me as a disingenuous rant. Who knows what ammunition you use or how you grip the handgun or even whether or not you've let someone else try it? Have you had a gunsmith look at it? But moving from forum to forum attempting to deprecate a firearm you've had issue with might not be the way to go about it. To suggest that some other forum member on some other forum said Kahr's quality has fallen is hearsay at the best. We don't know him and few of us attend that forum if any.

We do know our forum member, Blackshirt, and appreciate his range report without the need of some first post guy with a chip on his shoulder trying to hijack his report. I'm not suggesting you can't act this way. We all have the right to speak our mind, but if you wanted to go about it in a more ethical manner, you'd have started a thread on your issue looking for solutions then participate in our forum. I'm probably spitting in the wind in that your post was probably a hit and run and you'll never read a response. :smt102


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Craigh said:


> You come here with your first post and pull up a two month old range report where our good member is enjoying his Kahr CM9. You have to be Googling the Web looking for mentions of Kahr or CM9 on forums so you can denigrate them. I'm not doubting your story, just the method you're using to tell it. What you're doing strikes me as a disingenuous rant. Who knows what ammunition you use or how you grip the handgun or even whether or not you've let someone else try it? Have you had a gunsmith look at it? But moving from forum to forum attempting to deprecate a firearm you've had issue with might not be the way to go about it. To suggest that some other forum member on some other forum said Kahr's quality has fallen is hearsay at the best. We don't know him and few of us attend that forum if any.
> 
> We do know our forum member, Blackshirt, and appreciate his range report without the need of some first post guy with a chip on his shoulder trying to hijack his report. I'm not suggesting you can't act this way. We all have the right to speak our mind, but if you wanted to go about it in a more ethical manner, you'd have started a thread on your issue looking for solutions then participate in our forum. I'm probably spitting in the wind in that your post was probably a hit and run and you'll never read a response. :smt102


Well said and Thank You


----------



## Clem66 (Mar 8, 2018)

I believe potential buyers of Kahr firearms should know what's going on at Kahr: Recent quality issues and l-o-n-g waits for ineffective repairs. Hopefully Kahr will get the message and fix their internal problems. Then we'll all be better off. I really like Kahr's designs, it's their quality control and customer service I find unacceptable. 
On average, Kahr's guns may be fine, but just like with any product, it's not the average performance that impacts the customer, it's the Variation. Example: An airline may have flights that run 82% on-time, but if you're one of the 18% who misses your connection due to a late flight, you've got a real problem. 
Potential buyers should do their homework. There's no Consumer Reports for firearms. Reading forum posts and talking to your local gun store employees are a good start.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Well, you responded. But, you didn't take the advice. Kahr's reputation for quality and customer service is by and large pretty good, in my estimation. One person's anecdotal experience is does not mean "there are recent quality control issues" or that there's "internal problems." I've not seen a plethora of complaints lately, but have not been looking. On the other hand, I've seen a lot of positive experiences.

Analogies are slippery at best and a pistol is not an airline nor does it mean airline delays are in any way the same as an issue with a handgun. Because A might = B does not mean C = D. Properly used, an analogy is designed to explain a complex system by showing a simpler system. It's incorrectly used in attempt to prove some point and works poorly in that attempt. That's why they deduct points in formal debate competition.

Again, if you've got a problem with your CM9, start a serious thread of your own and follow up there. Introduce yourself. Let others know who and where you are. Don't hijack someone else's range report as an introduction. I'd not have questioned your experience at all, had you done it that way. How would you like it if you were enjoying your trouble free firearm at the range then while telling your buddies about it, someone else out of the blue, pops up to rant against your choice in firearms? How much empathy would you expect to feel towards the stranger ranting? Again, I'm not saying you can't rant all you wish. I'm just saying there's a better way to go about it, a way which garners empathy and might positively persuade people to consider your plight.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

It only take some people one bad experience with a brand to be done with them....I believe and i am no expert by any means
That many problems with smaller guns are operator error.

Perfect example...I owned a DB9...The scurge of all firearms in many eyes...Never had a problem with it as long as you ran good ammo
through it and held it with a death grip.

My nephew bought one and cussed me to end because his was a Piece of junk.
I said lets go shooting and i grabbed his...Put my good ammo in it and it ran perfect.

We have alot of new shooters today with no experience...They buy new micro guns...Never clean them
Run cheap ammo and jump on a forum and say what a piece of crap such gun is.

My favorite is...I bought a diamondback 380...Ruger LCP...Kahr CW380...Etc etc....
It never ran a mag without a malfunction....So i traded it in for a Glock 19 or a Ruger SR9 etc...and have
never looked back.

When they should have bought a larger more forgiving firearm to begin with.

I can only speak for myself when i say mine is a great gun...Until Kahr proves me wrong i am going stand by choice.

I just posted a range report for fun and for anyone who might be interested.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

blackshirt said:


> Took the CM9 to the range.....First range trip since i received a front night sight for Christmas.
> Ran perfect just as all my Kahrs have.
> Ran PMC 115 Gr FMJ and finished off a box of Sig Sauer 115 Gr V-crown and ran some
> Hornady Critical Defense for the first time.
> ...


blackshirt,

I'm glad your CM9 worked out well for you. I just bought a CW9 and miine ran without a hitch at all as well. Currently I'm looking for a nice CM9 or a PM9 version BUT I DON'T KNOW IF THERE ALLOWED IN California anymore unless I get one on the consignment shelf. Right now I love the Kahr pistols.

Mail Clerk


----------



## whtsmoke (May 25, 2011)

Glad you liked it, I have one coming this week sometime and can't wait to get it to the range, which night sight did you get for it if I may ask?


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Cannot say enough good things about the Kahr CM9. So light and easy to carry and so dang mild to shoot. Recently bought my second one. One for range and one for carry. IMO Kahr was ahead of the game years ago. Others are still trying to catch up. 
The second one I bought was a used gun, I traded in a LC9S for. Was just too concerened about the light trigger of the Ruger and had stopped carrying it, just shooting at the range. Saw a Kahr used but new condition. As the Clerk if I could shoot it first and he said yes. Ran 50 rounds through it and flawless. Later put about 600 rounds and like my original, runs fantastic. Have been shooting a lot of Wolf Steel case and the gun loves it just like any other ammo.


----------



## whtsmoke (May 25, 2011)

I got mine to the range last Wednesday after work and put 120 or so rounds thru it without any problems at all, except I left my mag loader at home and only had the one mag so far. everything went center mass with the 124 grain hardball into a six inch circle and two mags of Aguila 117 gr jhp ammo in the head area, one round hit his jaw squarely and the rest in the center. Very pleased so far with it, the trigger was awesome, the bar dot sight which is my first was really good and easy to line up on target. Ordered a MCarbo spring kit for it to see how much it helps, I installed the kit in one of my Remington RM380's leaving the other one stock and there was such a difference that I am going to try the Kahr kit now. My 500 rounds of break in ammo just came so I guess I will be spending a day at the range, got to break it in proper(LOL).


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

If I have ANY complaints about my Kahr's, it would be that the magazines are kinda sharp.


----------

